# Decals - How To Apply



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/132047558052?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

How are these decals that you find on ebay applied? Do you cut around the decal as close as possible, then dip in warm water, then carefully apply to area on the rolling stock or locomotive?

When you dip in warm water does the decal come off the backing paper?

Then smooth out carefully and it looks good ? Or am I missing something. 

I bought some in one of my 2 lines - Rock Island and I bought some graffiti.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Bryan Moran said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/132047558052?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> How are these decals that you find on ebay applied? Do you cut around the decal as close as possible, then dip in warm water, then carefully apply to area on the rolling stock or locomotive?
> 
> ...


 you will have to practice , you might want to get some decal that you don't intend to use on rolling stock and just work out best way for you.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Decal solution*



Bryan Moran said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/132047558052?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> How are these decals that you find on ebay applied? Do you cut around the decal as close as possible, then dip in warm water, then carefully apply to area on the rolling stock or locomotive?
> 
> ...


bryan;

In order to make the decals look like painted on graphics, you need to air brush the surface with a clear gloss coat. then go through the steps you listed, and then apply decal solution. This fluid softens the decal film, and helps it snuggle down over details like rivets and seams molded into the model. When the decal and solution have dried overnight, you spray on another coat of clear gloss. This makes the edges of the decal film blend in with the rest of the model's finish. After that coat has dried you can add weathering and a flat clear coat. Directions for all this are on the decal package, usually. Microscale is a big maker of decals. Check their website for more info.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks. I don't how you put decals on in N scale, you are my hero. 

The it seem so easy and I agree it will be trial and error. I have a lot of $5 rolling stock, old Lionel stuff - that I can practice on so no worries on that. 

Then after doing quite a few I hope to tackle locomotives and a Coca Cola decal or such on buildings. 

I do not own an airbrush but it seems like that might be in my future.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Jim
Thanks!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

santafealltheway said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A664pqLwgdQ


Two words of profanity within 27 seconds? Enough for me......


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> Two words of profanity within 27 seconds? Enough for me......


lol....

You wouldn't like it at my house.
They're just words.

If your parents had told you that "mushroom" was a bad word growing up i'm sure you'd be offended by that too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> lol....
> 
> You wouldn't like it at my house.
> They're just words.
> ...


Really? They're NOT just words, they're words that most people would consider offensive.

I spent 11 years in the Navy. Sometimes my languageis strong enough to peel paint. But that doesn't justify its use whenever I want.

Unless you're certain you won't offend someone, don't use it. Especially in a video that you intend for public consumption. That's just crude and boorish. If you can tolerate it, or find it acceptsble (or, heaven forbid, funny) that's fine (although my opinion of you has lessened), but don't insist that others accept it.


----------

